# Way to go, Idaho



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BOISE, Idaho (AP) - Hunters aiming to bag a gray wolf this year can once again buy a tag from the Idaho Department of Fish and Game. 
The state wildlife agency started selling tags for $11.50 Idaho residents Thursday, one day after the predators were taken off the endangered species list. 
Out-of-state hunters will have to shell out $186 for a wolf permit. 
The decision to delist puts wolves under state management, and Idaho officials are now setting quotas and rules for this season's wolf hunt. 
Hunters took the backcountry two years ago to hunt wolves after the predators were delisted the first time. Hunters killed 188 wolves during that first public hunt, short of the state limit of 220. 
Officials in Montana are also gearing up for a wolf hunt this fall.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Its About time someone uses their Noggin!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that the court challenges are not over yet. We'll have to pay the lawyers their due.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully they will get at least one season before the dogooders find another loop hole to stop it again.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what usually happens. They did it in Michigan with dove season. Supposedly they've made it harder through the federal legislation to file lawsuits to stop it. We'll see though.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> That's what usually happens. They did it in Michigan with dove season. Supposedly they've made it harder through the federal legislation to file lawsuits to stop it. We'll see though.....


Dove?? holy moly why stop people from killing flying rats. Dove are disgusting, pigeon like and foul. All the other animals tell jokes about doves Mommas( yo momma so ugly even the potatoes avert their eyes).


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm sure that the court challenges are not over yet. We'll have to pay the lawyers their due.


 Its ALWAYS about the money--and tree huggers of course.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats fantastic news! Fingers crossed this time.


----------

